# AN/AAQ-37 EO DAS for the F-35



## FLYBOYJ (Jan 1, 2011)

Pretty cool!

Electro-Optical Distributed Aperture System (EO DAS) for the F-35 - Video


----------



## evangilder (Jan 1, 2011)

Very cool!


----------



## syscom3 (Jan 1, 2011)

That is neat. 

At 4:29 .... that looks like Anaheim stadium, the 57 freeway and the Honda Center


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 1, 2011)

Very cool!


----------



## beaupower32 (Jan 2, 2011)

Very cool indeed....


----------

